# My new HS724 (ready for the snow)



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the advice on this forum. I joined last winter when my old Ariens was on it's way out.

I ordered a new Honda HS724WA in March and took delivery last week. My dealer has been swamped considering the winter we all had last year.

Anyway, I thought I would share some pics. I am really happy to get this Drainzit tube for oil changes. This should simplify a mess of changing oil (wonder why I never heard of this thing before).

I would like to give a special thanks to [email protected] who has been very kind in answering multiple questions I have had about this unit as well as my old Honda Lawnmower. Thank you Robert for all your assistance.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good and congrats, now all you need is some snow


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

I like the adjustable head lamp.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[Thanks for the kind words ]

I like the drain tube as well... 

Some older Honda riding mowers had an external valve and barb fitting instead of a drain plug. The customer would attach a length of clear tubing to the fitting, then open the valve to drain the engine oil.

I will see if that part is still available, and what SB models it may fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Some older Honda riding mowers had an external valve and barb fitting instead of a drain plug. The customer would attach a length of clear tubing to the fitting, then open the valve to drain the engine oil.
> 
> I will see if that part is still available, and what SB models it may fit.


*Update:* The drain valve/fitting is still available, but works only with Honda _vertical-shaft_ engines (20 mm). The _horizontal_ engines used on Honda snowblowers use a much smaller diameter bolt <sigh>


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Update:* The drain valve/fitting is still available, but works only with Honda _vertical-shaft_ engines (20 mm). The _horizontal_ engines used on Honda snowblowers use a much smaller diameter bolt <sigh>


Robert, any idea what size the drain plug is on the Honda Snowblower. If there is enough interest I may have some made up and put them up for sale on the forum. Are the plugs the same size from the GX160 through to the GX370?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

robert, are the gx200 snow carburetors jetted differently from the standard gx200 carburetors


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bosco659 said:


> Robert, any idea what size the drain plug is on the Honda Snowblower. If there is enough interest I may have some made up and put them up for sale on the forum. Are the plugs the same size from the GX160 through to the GX370?


Looks like most all of them use a 12 x 15 mm "drain plug" (Honda part number 90131-883-000, $3.32 list) 

Some models (HS720) show the plug alone, while others have a 12mm "drain plug washer." This is not a replaceable "crush type" like on cars, and can be reused. The bolt should be tightened to 23 N•m (17 ft-lb).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

43128 said:


> robert, are the gx200 snow carburetors jetted differently from the standard gx200 carburetors


For the HS724 snowblower, which has a GX200 engine, the main jet is a #75.

Now the GX200 general-purpose engine comes in a _LOT_ of different flavors, depending on the application. There are easily a dozen types with various crankshafts, starters, air cleaners, etc., and the main jet can be anything from a #60 to #78. Some examples:

• With external-vent carburetor and dual-element air cleaner: #72
• With external-vent carburetor and oil-bath or semi-dry air cleaner: #75
• With internal-vent carburetor and dual-element air cleaner: #78
• With internal-vent carburetor and oil-bath or semi-dry air cleaner: #75

Finally, Honda does not offer a stand-alone snowblower-ready engine. That's why you don't see Honda engines on non-Honda snowblowers.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like most all of them use a 12 x 15 mm "drain plug" (Honda part number 90131-883-000, $3.32 list)
> 
> Some models (HS720) show the plug alone, while others have a 12mm "drain plug washer." This is not a replaceable "crush type" like on cars, and can be reused. The bolt should be tightened to 23 N•m (17 ft-lb).


Thanks. I called our distributor in Canada and they advised the part number crossed to 90131-896-650. Our cost was $3.91 CDN and we are a Honda engine dealer / distributor. Interesting how prices differ across the border. In any event, I ordered the drain bolt and will see how difficult it will be to fabricate a drain hose assembly.

Stay tuned.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Congratulations. Before you get snow make sure you have a few shear bolts for the auger on hand. The 10 mm wrench that comes in your tool kit is all you need to install them.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks yes I think I need to get some more. I have one replacement shear bolt and the dealer has some Honda spares I should buy.

I hope I don't need to replace them. I had an Ariens that my Grandfather, Dad and myself used for 30+ years and to my knowledge never replaced any. But quite honestly I cannot remember if that unit had them.

I take it pretty easy going through the rough stuff. I am looking forward to using it at some point (sounds crazy huh).


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Drain oil*

My hs80 has a little plate or ramp attached to the engine under the oil drain plug. We just use an old toilet paper roll placed over the drain to drain oil into a container... Works well. It also helps if you use electrical taped from the cardboard roll to the engine to hold it in place.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

whats the part number for the number 75 main jet robert? if i have a gx200 and mounted a carb designed for an hs724 on it, would the jetting be correct for winter use? if so, whats the pn for that carburetor?


----------

